# Bay hippie 9/28



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Me Dan and Mrs. Karen with their limit of redfish from Wednesday !! Come get in on some great fall fishing !!!

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

